# To soon to tell? Trying to estimate when kidding will happen...



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

So we have no clue the date of breeding so it's all a guesstimate at this point. 

But...

One of the girls isn't very people friendly but tonight she had no issues with me walking up and petting her and the boyfriend feeling around for ligaments which he says are completely gone! Also she looks like a dairy cow her udder is so big! It sways back and forth lol! 

The other girls ligaments are really soft as well. This is her first kidding but she's already bagged up as well. But her lady parts are really swelled up and red. 

No discharge from either yet. 

Any educated guesses as to when these 2 may deliver? 
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some time in the near future.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol thanks


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

If the ligaments are truly gone, within the next 12 hours or so! On mine, though, I kept thinking her ligaments were gone for days until I felt them when they were really gone - bizarre feeling! Watch her closely, won't be too long either way


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

We felt the other girls (we have 5 in total) for comparison lol. 

I'm now thankful we have a camera in the barn so I can remotely check on them! Otherwise I'd be spending most of the time in the barn again LOL


----------



## lahomesteader (Dec 18, 2013)

What kinda camera/setup do you have? This gets me thinking that I need to get something like this going on.

In fact I wouldn't mind at least for now having something like that mounted on my solar panel dolly for my portable electric fences so I could watch them anytime.... I'm sure I'd have to jerry rig up some power to it, but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

We have a dlink camera of some sort lol I'm not sure the model number. It's got night vision, and you can hear what's going on in there as well.

It's really really handy! It's also hooks up to the internet wirelessly so as long as your wireless network reaches your good. Oh and dlink has an app for iPhones and such so I can check on them by simply opening the app! 

No more late night trips to the barn for me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like kids soon. happy kidding


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been checking them like crazy today! But still no babies! I WANT BABIES TO COME!!!! Ahhhh! 

It feels like we've waited longer for these kids to come then our son (born nov 27th lol).


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Well congrats on your boy and good luck with kidding.. I know how to play the waiting game well. The doe I thought would go first is still holding out a week and a half after the others all had theirs, and I'm still checking and waiting and checking and sighing and checking some more...funny thing is so far I've missed them all this year despite all the checking. Hang in there, she can't wait forever.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks! I'm hoping we don't miss them haha. Hence the checking and re checking and sighing and checking and when I don't get a good enough view on the camera or hear something that doesn't sound like the goats chewing or the chickens that have taken up living in with the goats I end up going out to check on them LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is torture, torture. 

Come on babies, we would love to see you.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

mine came as soon as I quit checking on her for a day


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Darn, that's what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

LOL! Welcome to the club of goat owners whose pregnant does are driving them nuts! Wishing you luck, and I hope they're born soon (for your sake, if not for the doe's)!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all of it.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

So if you don't mind me asking has everyone had great success with simply leaving the girls to kid on their own?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are those who do just fine, but always check them, just in case. 

When pushing labor begins, only allow her to push within 30 minutes time,you should see a kid on the ground, if they go any longer intervene.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

So we were out for most of the day trying to finish Christmas shopping and such.

Just checked on the goats and here's one of the girls lady parts. She's the one who's ligaments were completely gone when I first posted. Also she no longer wants anyone to touch her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that straw or goo? Can't tell on my phone.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like it could be any time! Mine have always kidded alone, not by my choice. I've been trough three kiddings and every time, no matter how often I checked on them they would pop them out when I wasn't looking. Keep checking, though, because I think it's the kind of thing that you'd feel aweful if they needed help and you weren't there. I can't wait to see pictures of babies!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Goo.... Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Discharge like that usually indicates that delivery should be within 24 hours time, I've had 4 different does here over the years who have snuck kids out even after I was certain they weren't ready, 3 were in the cold of February and mama's had them dry and nursing before I found them


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ooo okay. I'll hold ya to it liz. If the babies don't come in 24 hours... I blame you! Haha!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do find that once they start showing discharge like that, it means that the cervix is dilating, and with even my milkstand trained girls, they do not like their udder touched or bellies rubbed in the last half of pregnancy but once they are truly in labor, they will stand and allow me to touch those areas.
Your doe looks to be Boer? Not sure how their udders/teats get with labor but with mine, the entire teat will be plump and full and the surrounding area will be devoid of hair, you'll see pink skin where the teat meets the udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, real soon.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Bah! Why not now! Lol


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Anything yet?


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Nothing! And in Ontario we were hit with a major ice storm so I assumed one of them would of popped last night during the storm LMFAO but nothing


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

At least they weren't born in the storm! We had storms here last night too (tornados, not ice storms) but no goats were damaged  Crazy weather!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Very crazy weather! We ended up losing power for a bit last night .... Still no babies!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay so during a 'random' check I noticed Tuloulou (first timer that's already bagged up) laying in the same spot she's been in for the last few days and the largest pile of goat poop pellets at her butt like she's just been laying there pooping! 

Her lady business is scary swelled... Like it looks like a pyramid sticking out of her! 

All normal?? Signs of labour possibly? Still no goo that I can see!


Also caught our male licking is own... Pink lipstick! WHAT THE.... Totally caught me off guard! Normal? 

Ugh goats. LOL


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds like your girl might have prolapse I don't have any experience with that but if u could get a pic posted of her girly parts I am sure someone will be able to tell you also is she getting up and eating? has far as your boy sucking in his lip stick that is just one of the joys of having a buck perfectly normal


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea Tuloulou gets up and eats. If I get to close to her rear end it's as if she tightens it up again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jezzie said:


> Okay so during a 'random' check I noticed Tuloulou (first timer that's already bagged up) laying in the same spot she's been in for the last few days and the largest pile of goat poop pellets at her butt like she's just been laying there pooping!
> 
> Her lady business is scary swelled... Like it looks like a pyramid sticking out of her!
> 
> ...


Her lady parts are swollen, do you mean poofy swollen or does she have a prolapse, red stuff , a bulge, hanging out of her? When she gets up does it go back in? If it isn't going back in, it needs to be put back in, but is a very delicate procedure, so if this is the case, get info first on how to do it.

Yes bucks do that it is disgusting, but it is something they feel they need to do, completely normal. ;-)

A pic of the Doe may help too.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Then it is probably just swollen but if u can get a good pic of it someone will be able to tell you for sure


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

It's swollen, not a prolapse. But I feel bad for her lady parts (seeing a so went through child birth 3 weeks ago lmfao)


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

And as normal as it may be for him to be licking his own lipstick it was still a shock LOL. It wasn't the shape or size I expected (not that I really had any real expectations). 

The worst was he then walked up to my boyfriend and nudged and rubbed his face on him lol. Boy goat juice all over him! And pee... He's still sniffing the girls pee streams.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, i pretty much don't touch my buck while he's in rut if I can help it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, yep, it is normal for late pregnancy. Some open up pretty big when they lay down.

The bucks can be naughty and sick I know. And it is weird with the way it was designed, LOL


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

If love to avoid touching him! He's soooooooo stinky right now! After leavin the barn all I can smell is him lol!

I wish these girls would hurry up and kid already! I'm guessing it'll happen Boxing Day... That's when we have a family dinner, 2 hours away! 

The boyfriend already said if they kid while we are out, we'll be packing up and leaving lmfao! These goat babies are more important then his family dinner hehehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your boyfriend is so adorable, you have a keeper there. 

The buck smell is love potion for the Doe's LOL, but, they like spreading it all over us, even if we barely touch them. :doh::-o


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Your boyfriend is so adorable, you have a keeper there.
> 
> The buck smell is love potion for the Doe's LOL, but, they like spreading it all over us, even if we barely touch them. :doh::-o


The goats are really his thing... But I take over for kiddings as I'm the stay at home mom lol. Therefore.... I'm the keeper? Lmfao

We are hoping the buck has knocked all the girls up already so... He can lay off the smelly juice! hehe

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I hear ya and Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Still no babies.... Maybe I'm reading there signs wrong! But seriously soft ligaments.... Bah idk


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

zebradreams07 said:


> Yeah, i pretty much don't touch my buck while he's in rut if I can help it.


I pretty much don't touch my bucks at all if I can avoid it.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine was bottle friend and is super lovey, so he gets lots of attention when he's not smelly


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

So here's some pics of their lady parts... This is the first timer Tuloulou. She's the girl I think is really swelled...














And here's Tags (yes her name is Tags LOL. The oldest named her that because she's the only girl in our herd with an ear tag). This is her second kidding:









At this point I feel like I've simply made it up that they are going to kid! Lol

I want babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely. 

She might fill a bit more in the udder before kidding. The pictures aren't low enough to see it good.

She has a very nice size being a FF.:thumb:


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's Tuloulou (first timers) udder.









And Tags udder (second kidding)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both look good, the wait is torture.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

It almost makes me want to give up on them!!! 

But I'm not losing it?.... Both have bagged up a sign of impending kiddings?? Lmfao


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Their udders may get really tight and shiny, yes, that is impending kiddings, sometimes though, we can't go by that either, it is just the Doe's code of honor as to when.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

This waiting around is killer! Lol


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Question... One of the girls now has white creamy discharge coming out of her lady business...

Is this normal? What is it or what does it mean? Lol


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably losing her plug.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Again tonight there's more white creamy stuff coming out of the same girl but I was able to get a pic.















Her lady bits are looking pretty dirty as well!


----------



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

None! I don't understand . They hate me I think.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

How is everything?


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ended up having to take our 2 year old daughter to the hospital today with a bladder infection (finally found the source of her fever). Was worried the whole time about them kidding while we were gone and came home to...

Nothing!

The girl in the pics with the white goo has more discharge. Slightly more loose and runny tho from that pervious picture. 

Getting nervous they are saying we are going to have a cold snap of -14 as a high and -22 as a low before wind chill here in Ontario for a day! Hoping they hold off until after that happens!


----------



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Still nothing. I posted a new thread cuz there's some blood looking discharge.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jezzie said:


> Getting nervous they are saying we are going to have a cold snap of -14 as a high and -22 as a low before wind chill here in Ontario for a day! Hoping they hold off until after that happens!


If in doubt, move them to a kidding pen. If they haven't kidded by morning, let them out. I've done that more than once.


----------



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

My friend said that they will ooze stuff for a while and it's normal.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> If in doubt, move them to a kidding pen. If they haven't kidded by morning, let them out. I've done that more than once.


We have then locked in the barn for winter anyways hehe


----------

